# Clearomizer Vs Cartomizer Vs Atomizer: The Real Difference



## Alex (27/5/14)

http://www.bestclearomizer.com/clearomizer-vs-cartomizer-vs-atomizer/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

Awesome find man..

Thanks for this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Awesome find man..
> 
> Thanks for this!



Thanks, I tried to paste it here, but gave that up after trying for 10 minutes.


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

the forum is a bit finicky when it comes to what can be posted as text and what cant be but a link is always good as I personally like to see the source of the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/14)

Yip, great source if somewhat confusing. What they call an atomizer I would call a "dripping atomizer". Not used much anymore. Nowadays "atomizer" seems to me to be used as a collective word for any of those mentioned, but also including what we know as rebuildables. Cartomizers are also not used much anymore. So, I would categorise:

ATOMIZERS​

Dripping atomizers (with or without bridges) - old hat.
Cartomizers (with filling material) - old hat
Clearomizers (top or bottom coil) - like Protank, Nautilus, etc.
Rebuildable atomizers (RBA)
Rebuildable Dripping atomizer (RDA), like Igo-L, Trident, etc.
Rebuildable Tank atomizer (RTA), like Kayfun, RSST, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (29/5/14)

@Alex i love to read the articles you always find. Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

